# Replacing Wood Panel 4'x8' Siding



## Chevmann99 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am getting ready to re-paint my house and for the most part the siding on the house is in good shape, there are however a few panels that are damaged and need replaced mostly on the Weather/Sun side of the house, my problem is the house is 30 years old and I am having trouble finding siding that matches the siding currently on the house, I do not want or need to reside the entire house (a rather large 2 story) but, I don't want mismatched siding either. What do I do? The siding I find at places like Home Depot has deep grooves between each "board" of the panel. The siding on my house has very shallow (barely noticable) grooves between each "board". I havn't asked a lumber yard yet but, can older styles of panels be special ordered? I don't really like the options I currently have.

1. Deal with Mismatched panels (Yuck)

2. Reside entire house (totally unnecassary, $$$)

3. Take good panels from areas of house that don't show from the street side and replace the bad ones that do show, and then use mismatch panels to replace the ones that were removed (Lots of extra work and still mismatched but, not as bad as option 1 because the mismatch will be on the back of the house)

Suggestions??

Thanks in advance

Jason


----------



## feb (Aug 8, 2005)

Why don't you see what it would cost to put vinyl siding? That would solve your problem and it is easy to care for.


feb


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Realistically, if you don't want mismatched panels, and the 30 year old panels are not available anymore, re-siding is your only option
As posted by feb, you don't have to use the same type you have now


----------



## Chevmann99 (Sep 8, 2005)

My concern is cost and necessity. However knowing myself, If I can not find the right siding, I will not settle for mismatch because I will hate it, even if no one else notices it, I will. Vinyl siding has always been on the back of my mind but the cost is high, I was set to do it until I talked to the neighbor about theirs, They love it but it cost them $14K and it is a much smaller house


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

Chevmann99 said:


> I am getting ready to re-paint my house and for the most part the siding on the house is in good shape, there are however a few panels that are damaged and need replaced mostly on the Weather/Sun side of the house, my problem is the house is 30 years old and I am having trouble finding siding that matches the siding currently on the house, I do not want or need to reside the entire house (a rather large 2 story) but, I don't want mismatched siding either. What do I do? The siding I find at places like Home Depot has deep grooves between each "board" of the panel. The siding on my house has very shallow (barely noticable) grooves between each "board". I havn't asked a lumber yard yet but, can older styles of panels be special ordered? I don't really like the options I currently have.
> 
> 1. Deal with Mismatched panels (Yuck)
> 
> ...


I don’t know how large and area you have to repair but did you look for some who makes shelves, cabinets. Not sure how much it would cost?
 2pyrs


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

I am sorry are we talkng about T1-11? You might want to try calling 
 manufacture if you ask local dealer they might give you the number they call for orders. Its really not that hard to make 4x8 panels you well need to get someone to do it for you if you don’t have a router and know about the bits for it. The bit is where you may have a problem finding one that well cut the same pattern as you old panel.

 2pyrs


----------

